

Google "Hexadecimal" or "Binary" and look at number of results found. - PhearTheCeal


======
anonymous
Only works with Octal and Hexadecimal for me.

------
rainbo
No trinary :(

~~~
aeurielesn
I tried "Ternary," no luck either way.

------
parlane
Octal as well.

